# Advice on B+W 82mm 3.0 ND (10 Stop Filter)



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello folks,

I've been waiting on the LEE Big Stopper for ages and pretty much given up on ever being able to get one ... the darned thing seems to disappear even before it shows up as "in stock". I'm going to India in July and the monsoon season will present me with lots of great opportunities to photograph streams, water falls, beaches etc ... need a 82mm ND filter to fit my EF 16-35 f/2.8 L II & Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC lens
Need some advice on these:
1. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/871605-REG/B_W_65_1073163_82mm_3_0_ND_110.html
2. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/871606-REG/B_W_66_1073164_82mm_3_0_ND_MRC.html
3. Do you suggest any 10 stop ND filters that are equal to or better than LEE Big Stopper, under US$ 300?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sashi (Jun 10, 2013)

I use the Lee 10 and I know exactly how hard it is to get one!!!!
Out of the first 2 options, the MRC appears better and is the only one that states you wont get a colour shift unlike that in option 1. I haven't used the B+W but with 10 stops, it could have a noticeable magenta hue if not properly coated.


----------



## steliosk (Jun 10, 2013)

i have the B+W 3.0 ND 110 Filter

magenta cast all over

it does a good job if you're playing b/w
but in colour you'll have to reduce the magenta tint in the white balance.. Still the colours would look like painting.
here are some pictures taken with the b+w 110

http://500px.com/photo/33999937
http://500px.com/photo/29847449
http://500px.com/photo/27206753
http://500px.com/photo/24398929
http://500px.com/photo/8230871
http://500px.com/photo/22969153
http://500px.com/photo/16990353

Haven't tested the mrc though.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jun 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Do you suggest any 10 stop ND filters that are equal to or better than LEE Big Stopper, under US$ 300?



I am currently using the Lee Big Stopper for long exposure stuff but I will consider investing on the Singh Ray 10 stop Mor Slo Filter in the future. I believe it is better than the Lee Big Stopper but it costs more than US$300.00 though. For this filter, Singh Ray offers a lot of sizes including the 82mm screw in filter and as well as the 100mmx100mm. Check this out: http://singh-ray.com/index.html and this http://singh-ray.com/mor-slo10.html.


----------



## killswitch (Jun 10, 2013)

I recently got the 82mm 10 stop from Haida. Got to know about this little gem from Dustin here in CR. It uses the same Schott glass B+W uses in their filters. The Haida filter is known to produce a slight blue cast, which I have not seen that much in hundreds of photos I had taken just a couple of weeks back. Here is a photo I took with the Haida filter on it, straight out of camera. The only thing I did was change the profile to 'Landscape'. I did not bother to play with the WB at the time of uploading this. Also, I could auto focus with the filter on with no problem.

However after taking nearly hundreds of photos with the filter on my recent trip, I did realize one thing. It often became annoying to take off the filter to take normal shots, and only finding yourself putting it back on for long exposure shots time and again (I was not carrying a second body). The filter only cost me $80, and it's MRC (Multi Resistant Coating). I did not notice any loss in detail or clarity. I too was waiting for Lee back then before getting this. Frame's quality - I felt B+W's brass frame is better, and noticeably heavier than Haida's one. I often stored the Haida filter in my jeans/jacket's pocket. It got knocked around or the glass got hit by something or the other quite a bit and did not get scratched once...yet. Overall I am pretty happy. I checked out some reviews of in a flickr group discussion thread before diving in. You could get some more insights regarding this in that group if you are interested.




Twilight and Tranquility II by Dhanad Islam, on Flickr


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 10, 2013)

I have the B+W 10-stop in 77mm, there's definitely not a magenta cast, but there is a warm tone (which B+W mentions in their handbook, and is obvious from the published transmission curve. My 82mm filter is a Schneider, the parent company of B+W, which I bought when that was the only 82mm screw-in option. It has the same warm tone as my B+W.

I was fortunate to catch the Lee Big Stopper in stock at B&H a few weeks ago (thanks to a timely tip),so I now have one, but I have not had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 11, 2013)

killswitch said:


> I recently got the 82mm 10 stop from Haida.


Thank you killswitch ... btw, beautiful pic!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have the B+W 10-stop in 77mm, there's definitely not a magenta cast, but there is a warm tone (which B+W mentions in their handbook, and is obvious from the published transmission curve. My 82mm filter is a Schneider, the parent company of B+W, which I bought when that was the only 82mm screw-in option. It has the same warm tone as my B+W.
> 
> I was fortunate to catch the Lee Big Stopper in stock at B&H a few weeks ago (thanks to a timely tip),so I now have one, but I have not had a chance to use it yet.


Thanks neuroanatomist ... just a quick question:
Why did you chose Lee Big Stopper, when you already have a 77 & 82mm ND filters ... was it for convenience or you think Lee Big Stopper is better than B+W & Schneider?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 11, 2013)

steliosk said:


> i have the B+W 3.0 ND 110 Filter
> 
> magenta cast all over
> 
> ...


Thanks steliosk ... nice pics, especially the 3rd, 5th & the 6th ones


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 11, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Do you suggest any 10 stop ND filters that are equal to or better than LEE Big Stopper, under US$ 300?
> ...


Thanks shutterwideshut ... I've heard a lot of good things about Singh-Ray filters ... their website shows that they have the same 10 stop ND filter that fits Cokin P holder ... I have 2 Cokin P holders, so those should come in handy ... but the $400 price tag for an ND filter is making me nervous :-\ ... coz my original idea was to get for a EF 28mm f/1.8 lens, B+W 58mm XS-Pro UV filter & an ND filter - all for $800, (including shipping which is around $60) ... so if I go the Singh-Ray way, I need to make a decision to push my budget to $1000 (coz B&H does not have that filter and I need to pay separate for shipping the ND filter) :'(


----------



## RJB (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi there, 

I use the Hoya Pro-1 ND 64 (6 stops) for my landscape stuff. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/824691-REG/Hoya_XD82ND64_82mm_Pro_1_Digital.html

It's pretty decent, no noticeable colour cast, no vignetting on 16mm FF. 

Whilst it's not a 10 stop, it does allow for long shutter speeds when aperture is stopped down. It's also a lot cheaper. I used to use the Big stopper, but I found it a bit cumbersome for daily use, particularly whilst trekking. 

Even as a stop gap measure whilst you wait for a big stopper, you might want to check it out.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 11, 2013)

RJB said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I use the Hoya Pro-1 ND 64 (6 stops) for my landscape stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks RJB


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Thanks neuroanatomist ... just a quick question:
> Why did you chose Lee Big Stopper, when you already have a 77 & 82mm ND filters ... was it for convenience or you think Lee Big Stopper is better than B+W & Schneider?



For combination with grad ND's. For routine use alone or with a CPL, I still prefer the screw-in filters.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks neuroanatomist ... just a quick question:
> ...


OK ... thanks


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 12, 2013)

steliosk said:


> i have the B+W 3.0 ND 110 Filter
> 
> magenta cast all over



I get a yellow brown tint with my B&W 3.0 ND - pondering if this is a slightly different glass to mine - conversely I get a more attractive blue tint with my Dorr 10x stop filter.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 12, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> steliosk said:
> 
> 
> > i have the B+W 3.0 ND 110 Filter
> ...


Interesting ... never heard of Dorr ... tried google but can't seem to find ... could you please provide a web-link for this filter?
Thanks in advance


----------



## polarhannes (Jun 12, 2013)

You don't find Dorr as they are spelled Dörr - most people do not have the ö letter on their keyboards  it is a German brand. http://www.doerrfoto.de/Produkte/Article.aspx?productline=1137&articlegroup=2952 I will try to find another link in English.


----------



## woollybear (Jun 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I've been waiting on the LEE Big Stopper for ages and pretty much given up on ever being able to get one ... the darned thing seems to disappear even before it shows up as "in stock". ...
> 
> Thanks in advance



I don't know what I did wrong, but I ordered one (maybe 3 weeks ago) and got it two days later!!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 12, 2013)

woollybear said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks,
> ...


You must be one of the lucky ones ... me, not so lucky


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 12, 2013)

polarhannes said:


> You don't find Dorr as they are spelled Dörr - most people do not have the ö letter on their keyboards  it is a German brand. http://www.doerrfoto.de/Produkte/Article.aspx?productline=1137&articlegroup=2952 I will try to find another link in English.


Thanks


----------

